

Tweetbomb - A Tweet To Shake The World - junkster
http://www.singularityhub.com/2009/04/22/tweetbomb-a-tweet-to-shake-the-world/

======
knieveltech
I've coined a phrase for a powerful phenomenon that's purely imaginary er I
mean theoretical. Embrace my meme immediately.

